
First ever trials on the effects of microdosing LSD set to begin - okket
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/sep/01/first-ever-trials-on-the-effects-of-microdosing-lsd-set-to-begin
======
DyslexicAtheist
I am just reading an incredible book on the subject:

"How to Change Your Mind: What the New Science of Psychedelics Teaches Us
About Consciousness, Dying, Addiction, Depression, and Transcendence"

Highly recommend it.

[https://www.amazon.com/Change-Your-Mind-Consciousness-
Transc...](https://www.amazon.com/Change-Your-Mind-Consciousness-
Transcendence/dp/1594204225)

~~~
hashkb
Also read this. Important to remember- LSD and other psychedelics were
researched legally and showed great promise in the US the 50s (and have been
used all over the world for thousands of years). Only a politically driven
moral panic forced their criminalization.

~~~
bfuller
That's not entirely true. Irresponsible use pushed by people like Leary made
the panic pretty justified. I am so happy their clinical use is coming back in
style, but let's not forget that these are very dangerous tools in the wrong
hands.

~~~
Broken_Hippo
Recreational use doesn't equate to irresponsible use, though, just like
drinking alcohol doesn't necessarily mean that folks are being irresponsible
with it. Keeping it illegal somewhat increases its hazards.

This is the sort of thing few abuse and it can be taken Recreationally with
some safety. That would only increase with proper research, controlled
dosages, formulas, and public education. Would it be right for everyone? Of
course not. Neither is alcohol, aspirin, or tylenol (paracet). A different
class for medicinal use, much like it seems we are developing with marijuana.

I'll add that a kitchen knife is a very dangerous tool in the wrong hands. So
is tylenol and so on. We can lessen this to a point, however.

~~~
bfuller
I will ask you kindly not to put words in my mouth. The fact is, due to Learys
extremely irresponsible actions it made clinical research of psychedelics
taboo. Saying the moral panic was unjustified is just blatantly ignoring a
large part of the history of LSD in popular memory.

------
datapagan
Conversation on LSD -
[https://youtube.com/watch?v=rjylxvQqm0U](https://youtube.com/watch?v=rjylxvQqm0U)

This 62-minute video was recorded at a private party in Los Angeles hosted by
Oscar Janiger, where thirty pioneers of psychedelic research gathered for an
"LSD Reunion". Folks in attendence included Myron Stolaroff, Sidney Cohen, Al
Hubbard, Timothy Leary, Oscar Janiger, Humphry Osmond, John Lilly, Laura
Huxley, Willis Harmon, Nick Bercel, and others.﻿

